# Broken Stopple



## chosi (Feb 6, 2011)

My 3-finger stopple broke on me mid-tumble.  When it broke, the rubber part (that maintains the seal) loosened, so the black foam started spewing all over my tumbler and floor.  I don't think it was like that very long, because I noticed it was making a funny noise so I checked on it before it made too big of a mess.
 The bottle did not crack or chip, but it has some roughness around the bottom.

 I think  I learned a lesson - replace the finger stopples when they look worn (i.e. before they break).


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 6, 2011)

wow! never saw one that bad.

 Stop tumbling at 500 RPM.[]


----------



## Bixel (Feb 6, 2011)

Oops. Well at least you caught it before a bottle broke.


----------

